# "No Bling" Rod



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Here's another one fresh off the dryer... This is a Rainshadow XSB822.5 with spiraled Fuji titanium micros. I decided to go with a size 5 TLCSG stripper on this, and the rest are size 4 TLSG's. The order was for "no bling", but I just couldn't help myself & threw in a subtle tiger wrap in the split. He wanted colors to match the blank, so I went with Gudebrod almond and ProWrap metallic gunmetal. This one is going to see alot of action in the Lower Laguna. Mr. Dosher requested a length marker at 24" - the minimum length for TX snook. I like the way you think, sir!!


----------



## Wafflejaw (Jun 15, 2010)

Man those colors work with that blank!..Super clean again Kyle,especially on the seat threads!...I like the way that TLCSG looks for the stripper.Nice work


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

that rod is sick I tell you what! That is a lucky angler there! That is a really SWEET stick, Kyle.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I love no bling rods.
Pat


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

That thang is slick my friend


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Really beautiful IMO.

I can't help but notice that several rod builders on here are not only great as far as quality of work, but also in their artistic taste.


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

I like the guide choice. Colors are great. You have been busy


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Good job again CB.


----------



## Harm-N-Rods (Feb 4, 2011)

Very nice! Very nice! I am a little jealous of your taper wrap on your foregrip! Send me some pointers!


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Clean lines and good finish work. Looks like a real fish killer


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

No Bling, but plenty of Zing!

Regards,
Doug


----------



## Eltruchador (Apr 8, 2005)

That is pure sweetness right there I tell you what!!

Congrats Java!!


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

paired with a Core 50 if you let go of it it floats .. lol ... exactly what I was looking for, crazy light, casts like a dream .. Thanks again Kyle!


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Excellent Kyle...as always. I too try to do "nobling" rods and I just cant help but to put a little "be-bop" here and there...just not in my nature not to...lol
Good Job!


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks guys!!!


----------

